# Modafinil / Alertec



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

OK,

My psy thinks maybe Modafinil would be great for derealization. It seems there is no real side effects.

If someone got helped by it, or just know good things about it, can you tell me? I already know the bad things (lol).

Please,

Thanks!

Jen


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Jeez, I see what you mean: hallucinations and flatulence! That is one really bizarre set of side effects. You might end up excusing yourself for something you never really did.

Side effects notwithstanding, I was kind of interested in modafinil myself. I need something to augment my MAOI. I'm currently trying lamotrigine. If it fails, or if I have to quit taking it because of that rash thing, I thought I'd give monafinil (sp?) a try.

Here's the article that made me think it might work. See Case Histories, Case 1. It is only one case, but at least it's something.

http://www.jrnlappliedresearch.com/arti ... spring.pdf


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey scared jen,

Did you decide whether or not to try modafinil yet? I just did a "modafinil" forum search; it seems to have really helped B.Pharm. He/she hasn't posted anything since June. I'm thinking that may be a good sign.


----------



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, I will try it this week.

Give you some news soon 

:lol:


----------



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

I tried it today.

So far so good, it gaves me energy like I nevved had before. I was very optimistic. No depression pfew. DR still there but no panic attacks.

I KNOW some people will say it's not a good drug, but I just say it helps a lot for depression and energy.

Point  :wink:

Good luck everyone,

Jen


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad you feel a bit better, sure hope you don't get those side effects!

Any idea whether this one of those meds like Ritalin where you can pretty much tell right away what is is/isn't going to do for you, or if it's one where you have to build up a blood level over several weeks?


----------



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,

I think you know it right now. Like you have more energy right now. But I have a heacache that don't go away. It's in the s/e. I hope it will help for dissociation. For now, maybe a bit? I dunno.


----------

